# Landscape Design software for OS X (other than SketchUp)?



## larry98765 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi All,

I've searched far and wide for landscaping software for Mac OS X and have only been able to come up with:

SketchUp -- great but too expensive. More professionally oriented than what I'm looking for.

3D Home Landscape Design 5
by Riverdeep -- awful reviews on Amazon.com

And that seems like all there is! Windows has a whole slew of highly-rated landscaping and home remodeling software. Why doesn't Mac, the quintessential platform for design?

Anyone know of packages I'm overlooking?


----------



## perfessor101 (Aug 30, 2005)

larry98765 said:
			
		

> 3D Home Landscape Design 5
> by Riverdeep -- awful reviews on Amazon.com
> 
> And that seems like all there is! Windows has a whole slew of highly-rated landscaping and home remodeling software. Why doesn't Mac, the quintessential platform for design?...


And in my not so humble opinion those awful reviews were way too complementary. One of the worst packages it has been my misfortune to use. There are other packages but many of them make SketchUp look almost inexpensive. In answer to your question it is because the Mac is the quintessential platform for _professional_ design. The packages that are available are aimed at professionals.


----------



## larry98765 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, Perfessor,

Yes, Mac is aimed at professionals for design, but when you think of Mac's newer direction in the home consumer market (i.e. iLife) seems as though that's a huge untapped market.


----------



## larry98765 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ha! And to illustrate my point, the topic of this thread generated an ad at the top of the page for a landscape design package for Windows only!

This IS an OS X forum, is it not? ;-)


----------



## bradytimes (Sep 9, 2009)

SketchUp is a great general purpose design tool, but it's not very good at home and landscape design.

I've been developing web-based home and landscape design software at www.MyGardenPlans.com.  Its very new, but I'm releasing updates almost every day.  Your feedback is appreciated.

I've designed the software to be very user friendly.  It feels a lot like SketchUp, but it's intended primarily for home and landscape design users.  Creating walls is similar to that of SketchUp (e.g. snapping to lines and right angles), but MyGardenPlans.com shows the length and thickness of the walls and doors.  The software also has a drag and drop plant database.


----------



## jvdapena (Jun 13, 2010)

What about Punch?  I understand they've got a Mac version.  I haven't tried any of them and am looking for advice.


----------

